# Mother's Day, Father's Day, Birthday??? Special days for single parents.



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

I still have not got the hang of planning special days which are supposed to be more focused on me like Mother’s Day or my birthday. My son has just turned 10 years old, so obviously limited to facilitate much. I know it bothers him some, because just a few months ago he asked me why I wasn’t given a cake on my birthday? I quickly made up an excuse and told him since it was a weekday evening, I figured it could wait until the weekend when we could have dinner with friends and do it then. So yes, I lied and we never had dinner with friends. I was appreciative his dad made the effort to help my son get me a birthday card and small gift. Three years ago my ex and I split up shortly before Mother’s Day. There was so much hurt and anger between us that he did not make the effort to take our son to even purchase a card for me. Late the Saturday afternoon before Mother’s Day my son and I were driving home and we heard a commercial on the radio for Boot Barn with some Mother’s Day advertisement. My son said, “Mom, next year can we go to Boot Barn? Like a few days before Mother’s Day?” When we got home, my son went into his room and later came out with a decorated toilet paper roll which he taped the end of and put candy in. Hey, for a 7 year old I think he improvised rather well.

Anyhow …… Ya ….. Sometimes I feel a little cheated about the whole holiday stuff. Especially since I tend to go overboard for others, particularly my son. I feel awkward planning stuff for myself though. I’m curious as to how other single parents have celebrated holidays and special days focused around you?


----------



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

I understand the feeling. I think it would be fine if you just gave him a little money and told him its mothers day and you know he wants to do something special for you so just let him pick out something at the dollar store or whatever while you wait on him without looking. It would make both of you feel good. You still should plan a little dinner out or at home even if you have to cook it because it is a special day and something he will remember. Happy Mothers Day to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

my daughter feels bad when she doesn't have money to get me something on a special occasion. i always tell her all i want is a homemade card because i love her cards and she's really good at it. her father doesn't give her any money to help and i recently stopped giving her money to buy him things. my mother always winds up giving her money to buy me something. i keep telling my mother she doesn't have to do that, but then she tells me she also feels bad that i never get anything anymore.


----------



## Local (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't make a big fuss, luckily i never did, not when my child was around. There are occassions when i will go out big, but i do not. my son i take abroad every year instead to balance everything out.

Its very hard, but being honest with your children, and explaining things to a degree helps them become understanding. 

No cake for me this year,  my birthday was two days ago. Mothers day, my mother takes me out and my sister takes her out, so we are all togather taking someone out, :smthumbup: bar my sister as she has no kids yet!

Fathers day, reguardless i would have wanted to be celbrating fathers day, with my childrens dad. I would want them tio be doing things so i would have the reason to get the kids to thank them, and to be thanking them myself for being wonderful fathers to our children. even my own father hasnt been that great these years. 

My daughters dad, was ever so good to me mothers day, and to my son i had from a previous relationship, but as our relationship fell apart. He became an obselite dad. So no props, when theyre is nothing to prop. But once in a while i do throw a party, to celebrate... celebrate me and my children and managing. :lol:

Lorraine and Faith's Single parent Life


----------

